# replacing both hood and trunk roundels



## imthing2 (May 10, 2008)

Well, after searching some here, I ventured out to my car by my little self. I bought hood and trunk black and silver carbon fiber roundel replacements. They did not come with any instructions, but I figured it out so I decided to share the how-to.

For both the hood and the trunk, the removal of roundels are extactly the same.

1. Take a credit card or some kind of plastic card, slide it under the roundel's edge. (Have patience, it may take a little to get the card under there).

2. Once the card is under the roundel start to move it around the edge to loosen up the whole edge. 

3. The work the card near either the 3 o'clock or 9 o'clock position (those two spots are where the roundels are held in place).

4. Once you are near either 3 or 9 o'clock, take a flathead screwdriver and get it between the card and the roundel. As you work the card with the screwdriver, start to pull upwards slowly. You are trying to bring both sides of the roundel up a little at a time so that you don't snap either spot where the roundel is held on. (it is only plastic people, go easy with some patience:yikes.

5. Once you get the roundel loose and high enough that you can use your fingers, grab the sides of the roundel and pull away from the car and the roundel should come off!

The trunk roundel was a little easier to get off, so I would say try that one first as a practice. The hood roundel was a little more tight, and it is more reccessed into the hood so it is tougher to loosen and get under.

Once you have your roundel off, the new one should pop right on. (Just make sure you don't put it on upside down!!) 

Good Luck!


----------



## black93e36 (Jan 27, 2007)

Sweet. Thanks!


----------



## RichReg (May 7, 2003)

Does anyone know what to do if the plastic pieces happen to snap? Both of the plastic tabs broke while I was trying to loosen them and are stuck inside the hood. 

Any ideas?


----------



## tokar (Aug 11, 2008)

Happened to me to, The emblem came with replacement ones.


----------



## RufusKing (Sep 4, 2009)

RichReg said:


> Does anyone know what to do if the plastic pieces happen to snap? Both of the plastic tabs broke while I was trying to loosen them and are stuck inside the hood.
> 
> Any ideas?


You should be able to push them through the holes into the hood it self witha small dowel or screw driver then retrieve them if you want. The new Rondel shoudl simply fit into the same location.

good luck.


----------



## Da Hare (Apr 4, 2010)

*Hood Rondel*

I used a newspaper next the paint @ the 6 o'clock then a sharp edge of my pocket knife to lift the Rondel enough to slide a tea spoon under. Worked one tea spoon to the 3 o'clock and a 6' pry-bar on the other side (always with several layers of news paper between paint and spoon or pry-bar). I could have used two spoons. I just levered up a little on each side until it came off. Pressed the new one in.


----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

We have a inexpensive solution that makes the job a breeze!

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*


Feel free to shoot us a PM or email if you have any questions!

Cheers,
Joe


----------

